# The Vet and RAW



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

The first question at the E-Vet last sunday:

"There is a bone in your dogs stomach - did she get into anything"

MY answer:

"I feed BARF/Raw"

The Vet:

" I do not recommend that, its just to dangerous"

My Answer:

"I have feeding RAW/Barf for over 3 years now and this is the first time any on my dogs had to see the Vet!!!!"

NO reply from the Vet


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

thats hilarious, vets response I mean, or the lack of. 
is that bone in your dog's stomach bothering her?

if I can keep my dog out of vets office for 3 years I am definitely going RAW once I get my pup.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha thats too funny, I can't wait to tell Bayas new vet she is on raw that should be fun


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That's funny. I actually buy Bianca's raw food and bones FROM my vet!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

YAH...one guy told me "If you feed your dog raw meat they die."
LMAO! I was like "oh well he should have been dead a year ago."
Some people dont think when they open their mouths.
Its like...do you think wolves eat cooked rabbits and squirrels and a nice side of rice?
LOL


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

It seems that many vets seem to be against feeding raw/barf. Why is this? What is their reasoning?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many vet students are not schooled on nutrition(except when the Hills company comes in and teaches them about their great prescription products). So they react on hearsay. Remember that they have to study several bodies and species, unlike human doctors, so what little schooling they get in nutrition on dogs/cats is still alot to absorb.
A vet I know that graduated a year ago swears by purina one for his family's dogs...
My former vet told me that the dogs brain could be eaten by worms if I continued to feed raw. She would not listen to my reasoning at all,(shorter digestive tracts, enzymes that kill the bad bacterina, etc that dogs are equipped for, eating this way over 100's of years) because she "went to school for 6 years!" very condenscending to me. 
I never went back to that vet after her rant, and I had been going to this practice for 30 years.
If you do tell your vet what you feed, be prepared with facts to back up the debate that may occur.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I recently switched vets, and during the interview process I asked my now current vet what he thought about me feeding raw. He said "Well dogs aren't made to dry cereal." I must admit I was very surprised to hear that, considering some of the other answers I have heard from vets. He completely agrees with feeding raw, but he also told me that he doesn't encourage people to do it because it isn't for everyone. That, along with some other very positive aspects, swayed me to choose them as the new vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I switched, I told my new vet about the raw diet and questioned her vaccination protocol as well(new puppy) She is on board w/ the diet as long as the person feeding has done their research.
Her vax protocol~ she lectures me about not getting lyme, lepto or giving my dogs frontline-actually making a note on the records that she has talked w/ me about this and I refuse to get these. I saw on the new reminder on my reciept that heartworm/lyme's test is now together, not just heartworm. I go there as she lives next door to her clinic and I am just a couple minutes away in case of emergency. Otherwise I would go w/ a holistic vet about 15 minutes away who is very good. If my dogs ever start having chronic problems, I will switch to the holistic vet.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Silly vets.


----------

